
Anti-stress browser game for positive feelings and pleasant relaxation - thenormal
http://blocks.ovh/?startit
======
thenormal
BLOCKS, a minimalist browser-based puzzle. Hope you like.

------
andrewmcwatters
Neat stuff! Fast loading, and calming. Great work.

